# Coach to the show (for those who had a good time)



## mcfluffin (Mar 9, 2008)

Just been reading that bitchy thread. 
I thought anyone who enjoyed the show should post in this thread....so I don't have to listen to all the kids bickering:lol2:

Thought I'd just say...coach 3 rocked! Got plenty of chances to check husbandry when we asked (didn't have to wait for someone to tell me to check my animals...just did it). The company was great and the show was mental.

If you enjoyed it, and ESPECIALLY if you plan to go again, please post here : victory:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

i went in march and really enjoyed it, and will totally go again next year!


----------



## reptileboy11 (Sep 12, 2008)

it was great i was on coach 3 aswell i was the boy whith the mowhawk!!!!


----------



## mcfluffin (Mar 9, 2008)

reptileboy11 said:


> it was great i was on coach 3 aswell i was the boy whith the mowhawk!!!!


Ah...the young lad with the mohawk...I must say that was impressive for such a young gentleman :notworthy:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

MissMoose said:


> i went in march and really enjoyed it, and will totally go again next year!


 
me too........I was on the coach in March and I had a great time....I hope top go again in december if there is a coach....: victory:


----------



## Dropkickmurphy (Sep 3, 2007)

coach 3 certainly did have a good trip, we did discover reptileboy11 is only 10 :lol2: very knowledgeable too i was impressed.


----------



## mcfluffin (Mar 9, 2008)

Good to start early...I think your Mum was the one I was laughing with about the gunshots :lol2:


----------



## tuckerboy (Jul 1, 2008)

i was on coach 3 and had a great trip..(apart from being attacked from above by my bag, once i had finally got to sleep..lol..)
surrounded by friendly funny people, which it hink really made the trip loads bearable.although sorry to the couple sat behind and back and left from me..i never said bye..think i musta been asleep..lol

i will definately be going again. with lots more money..

all my froggies are settled in and are breeding already.

thanks to all!


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Dropkickmurphy said:


> coach 3 certainly did have a good trip, we did discover reptileboy11 is only 10 :lol2: very knowledgeable too i was impressed.


And very well behaved


----------



## Dropkickmurphy (Sep 3, 2007)

all these people from coach 3 and i dont have a scooby doo who they all were :lol2:


----------



## mcfluffin (Mar 9, 2008)

We were the cool people at the front :no1:


----------



## reptileboy11 (Sep 12, 2008)

Dropkickmurphy said:


> all these people from coach 3 and i dont have a scooby doo who they all were :lol2:


who are you??? : )


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

We were on coach 1 met some lovely people to many to mention the kids were exelant and a credit to their parents, Mark and Mels kids i have to say i was very impressed such well mannered lil boys.
We did have a giggle and got over any problems in a few minutes 
As usual we will be there again in December see you all there
Hamish ill make sure i have your badge this time (althoug i did give you cake)
And all the people in the Cafe i shouted at to move on at 3 :10 im sorry but i had to get you to the coach lol


----------



## tuckerboy (Jul 1, 2008)

i was sat behind steve at the front with my dad


----------



## Dropkickmurphy (Sep 3, 2007)

reptileboy11 said:


> who are you??? : )


the very good looking skinhead sat behind your mom :lol2: maybe the good looking bit is a little incorrect.


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

:2thumb: Yup this was my second trip with coach-to-the show, I will be going next year. The ONLY complain i have is ....... erm my arse is still numb.:blush:


----------



## Dropkickmurphy (Sep 3, 2007)

Faith said:


> We were on coach 1 met some lovely people to many to mention the kids were exelant and a credit to their parents, Mark and Mels kids i have to say i was very impressed such well mannered lil boys.
> We did have a giggle and got over any problems in a few minutes
> As usual we will be there again in December see you all there
> Hamish ill make sure i have your badge this time (althoug i did give you cake)
> And all the people in the Cafe i shouted at to move on at 3 :10 im sorry but i had to get you to the coach lol


Your little boy was well behaved Faith, well done Diablo :lol2:


----------



## mcfluffin (Mar 9, 2008)

PMSL...my feet still hurt


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey drop kick you the one with all the pearceings and tats??????


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Dropkickmurphy said:


> Your little boy was well behaved Faith, well done Diablo :lol2:


He was a good boy wernt he  
I did try to tell everyone he wasnt as bad as they thought a few people were shocked although i stil have the nark with that dodgy woman at the belgium stop, she was on Nige's coach with you i think silly person :lol2:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Paul Chase said:


> Hey drop kick you the one with all the pearceings and tats??????


 
thats you init?........lol


----------



## mcfluffin (Mar 9, 2008)

Or the one who looked like he should be in the dropkick murphys :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dropkickmurphy (Sep 3, 2007)

Paul Chase said:


> Hey drop kick you the one with all the pearceings and tats??????


 Thats me :2thumb:


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

Dropkickmurphy said:


> Thats me :2thumb:


 Arh i know who you are now :2thumb:. Was good meeting you again. See you again next week prolly too?? Oh dont forget a&n should be going to the show next week so give them a ring, saves you a trip.


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

madaboutreptiles said:


> thats you init?........lol


 lmao yup but not like this guy.


----------



## Dropkickmurphy (Sep 3, 2007)

will be there again for sure and will do A&N absolutely the best frozen rodents ive ever purchased and great people too :2thumb:


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

was on coach 1, I had a ball (brought it back with me in a polybox too!) I made some new friends on the trip and I think I want to marry the Tick. lol! 

My biggest complaint is that everyone else had all Faiths cakes and I didnt get any, despite that big fat Diablo eating my spare scotch egg! And I couldn't get my chocolate fingers to stay alight!

Was a good trip!


----------



## Dropkickmurphy (Sep 3, 2007)

timberwolf said:


> was on coach 1, I had a ball (brought it back with me in a polybox too!) I made some new friends on the trip and I think I want to marry the Tick. lol!
> 
> My biggest complaint is that everyone else had all Faiths cakes and I didnt get any, despite that big fat Diablo eating my spare scotch egg! And I couldn't get my chocolate fingers to stay alight!
> 
> Was a good trip!


 Those cakes even found there way on to coach 3 very nice we can now make faith official cake maker :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 22, 2007)

We had a fantastic time and got cake!!! I love the ferry, so that was a extra bonus for me!

We had a good laugh on the coach, we was on coach 2. Hamish has a really loud snore, ive never heard anything like it!!

I just cant wait till March to do it all again!!!

Alison


----------



## mcfluffin (Mar 9, 2008)

I didn't get cake :devil:...


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Paul Chase said:


> lmao yup but not like this guy.


 
I think I know who you mean.....



Dropkickmurphy said:


> will be there again for sure and will do A&N absolutely the best frozen rodents ive ever purchased and great people too :2thumb:


I think I met you at Basildon show.......trio of butter Motley's?


----------



## Dropkickmurphy (Sep 3, 2007)

madaboutreptiles said:


> I think I know who you mean.....
> 
> 
> 
> I think I met you at Basildon show.......trio of butter Motley's?


Thats me :2thumb:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Dropkickmurphy said:


> Thats me :2thumb:


We have met then......Alan brought the Butters and very nice they are too

Let us know next time you are over A and N and we can mett you there for a cuppa.....:no1:


----------



## reptileboy11 (Sep 12, 2008)

Dropkickmurphy said:


> the very good looking skinhead sat behind your mom :lol2: maybe the good looking bit is a little incorrect.


lol a gust a bit and hi!!!


----------



## Dropkickmurphy (Sep 3, 2007)

madaboutreptiles said:


> We have met then......Alan brought the Butters and very nice they are too
> 
> Let us know next time you are over A and N and we can mett you there for a cuppa.....:no1:


 Thats rite, will do thanx :2thumb:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

tarantulabarn said:


> And very well behaved


 was he? lol


reptileboy11 said:


> who are you??? : )


 lol, he only sat behind you for 30 hours


Dropkickmurphy said:


> the very good looking skinhead sat behind your mom :lol2: maybe the good looking bit is a little incorrect.


dude, stop talking about me :2thumb:



Paul Chase said:


> :2thumb: Yup this was my second trip with coach-to-the show, I will be going next year. The ONLY complain i have is ....... erm my arse is still numb.:blush:


 didnt know anthony went :Na_Na_Na_Na:


mcfluffin said:


> I didn't get cake :devil:...


 whereas i got so many i had to give 4 back :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> whereas i got so many i had to give 4 back :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Which was a suprise maybe you should have given one to the mad woman at belgium :devil:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Faith said:


> Which was a suprise maybe you should have given one to the mad woman at belgium :devil:


 lol... man that was running. she went sleep for about 4 hours after that


----------



## danica (Feb 27, 2008)

dam it nigel i thought you werent going. :lol2: i still havent met you face to face yet


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> lol... man that was running. she went sleep for about 4 hours after that


Lol good glad you enjoyed it :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

danica said:


> dam it nigel i thought you werent going. :lol2: i still havent met you face to face yet


 did you go?


Faith said:


> Lol good glad you enjoyed it :lol2:


 lol, well maybe next time i wont sit next to the next fattest person on the coach lol.. might have both cheeks on the seat then :no1:


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> did you go?
> 
> lol, well maybe next time i wont sit next to the next fattest person on the coach lol.. might have both cheeks on the seat then :no1:


Ah stop ya moaning you got cake didnt ya and got to eat at ashford this time?
Was a lot better than last time in terms of the fact we got there and back with no problems with coaches and ferry times


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

i think i have bed sores after those bloody seats lol..

oh and guess what!!! i got cakes first BEFORE all of you ... they were my life line lol...


----------



## Dropkickmurphy (Sep 3, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> well maybe next time i wont sit next to the next fattest person on the coach lol.. might have both cheeks on the seat then :no1:


you didnt sit next to the fattest person on the coach, i did :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

stop talking about cakes, Faith went home with mine.

You would not want to marry me Timberwolf I snore real bad and June may have something to say about it LOL (blush)


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

alright matey.. hows things?


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

great the chams doing amazing and June's a v happy bunny but I'm fooking tired


----------



## Dropkickmurphy (Sep 3, 2007)

the-tick said:


> great the chams doing amazing and June's a v happy bunny but I'm fooking tired


 You did such a great job of watching my stuff you can come again :lol2:


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

me too matey... i think i caught pauls german man flu
im off work..
Jon


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

carisma02uk said:


> me too matey... i think i caught pauls german man flu
> im off work..
> Jon


Diablo's German Man Flu has gone now he's back to normal well besides dry lips lol.


----------



## mcfluffin (Mar 9, 2008)

the-tick said:


> great the chams doing amazing and June's a v happy bunny but I'm fooking tired


Is this Tim? :lol2:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

mcfluffin said:


> Is this Tim? :lol2:


Yer it is : victory:


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

danica said:


> dam it nigel i thought you werent going. :lol2: i still havent met you face to face yet


here he is doing what he does best 










and for those that dont know who the_tick(tim) is


----------



## Dropkickmurphy (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanx James you just put me off my dinner  Jenny (bloodcorn) does look bigger than 3ft on that picture though :lol2:


----------



## lokismum (Apr 13, 2008)

i realy enjoyed the show, and everyone i met was fantastic. i was on coach 1.
oh and my names emma lol


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

/me waves am Em and Dropkick  

timberwolf yes we did go through Holland as I was still awake and saw it all pass by and could I sleep could I balls :-(


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

I didnt have one complaint about the trip to the show, but now i do:whip:.
Bloody Diablo :devil:.
I got your man flu:whip::whip::whip:.
:censor: I feel rough.
I now know how you must of felt all week end now


----------



## jack007 (Apr 27, 2008)

Paul Chase said:


> I didnt have one complaint about the trip to the show, but now i do:whip:.
> Bloody Diablo :devil:.
> I got your man flu:whip::whip::whip:.
> :censor: I feel rough.
> I now know how you must of felt all week end now


AWWW :lol2: I was sitting near diablo and i managed to avoid man flu :no1:


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

sat opposite to him and I'm fine


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

jack007 said:


> AWWW :lol2: I was sitting near diablo and i managed to avoid man flu :no1:





the-tick said:


> sat opposite to him and I'm fine


Only started this afternoon so you all should look out:Na_Na_Na_Na:.


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

I plan to persuade dad to take me in december!


----------



## jack007 (Apr 27, 2008)

Paul Chase said:


> Only started this afternoon so you all should look out:Na_Na_Na_Na:.


I will be carefull i better not get it or i will be :censor: off.


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Paul Chase said:


> I didnt have one complaint about the trip to the show, but now i do:whip:.
> Bloody Diablo :devil:.
> I got your man flu:whip::whip::whip:.
> :censor: I feel rough.
> I now know how you must of felt all week end now


Aww Paul  you will feel ok tomorrow



jack007 said:


> AWWW :lol2: I was sitting near diablo and i managed to avoid man flu :no1:


Jack who were you as i dont think you were sitting near Diablo at all hun as i was right next to him


----------



## jack007 (Apr 27, 2008)

Faith said:


> Aww Paul  you will feel ok tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> Jack who were you as i dont think you were sitting near Diablo at all hun as i was right next to him


When his wife went away and so did a few other people i was behind him in a chair talking to him with graham (master_of_darkness)


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

jack007 said:


> When his wife went away and so did a few other people i was behind him in a chair talking to him with graham (master_of_darkness)


At the show? thought you meant at the cafe lol


----------



## jack007 (Apr 27, 2008)

Faith said:


> At the show? thought you meant at the cafe lol


I mean the cafe lol i will try to explain it big circle of people around the table diablo and his wife sitting next to eachother and behind was me and graham and then we she walked away for a bit with some other people we talked to him.


----------



## Dropkickmurphy (Sep 3, 2007)

Did everybody expect Faith to be bigger :lol2:


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Faith has no need to be bigger, my mouth is large enough to get things done i dont need my size like some :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Dropkickmurphy said:


> Did everybody expect Faith to be bigger :lol2:


4ft 3 was a little smaller than i was expecting :whistling2:


----------



## danica (Feb 27, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *danica*
> _dam it nigel i thought you werent going. :lol2: i still havent met you face to face yet_
> did you go?


yeah i was playing musical buses :2thumb:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

danica said:


> yeah i was playing musical buses :2thumb:


 nightmare, u werent on coach 3 were u?>


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

jack007 said:


> I mean the cafe lol i will try to explain it big circle of people around the table diablo and his wife sitting next to eachother and behind was me and graham and then we she walked away for a bit with some other people we talked to him.


They were on your right, in the Cafe before we got the show tickets 
Ginas' little brother, right?


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

danica said:


> yeah i was playing musical buses :2thumb:


 And looking very sad on the ferry home (or hungry lol)


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

so how may people have been ill?

ive been off work since i got back.....

still bad now..

i think it was the horse and monkey burgers in the cafe..

Jon


----------



## Grakky (Dec 4, 2007)

carisma02uk said:


> so how may people have been ill?
> 
> ive been off work since i got back.....
> 
> ...


 
pulled a sicky yesterday cus I was knackered, but I'm not actually ILL lol.

how are the newbies then?


----------



## danica (Feb 27, 2008)

> here he is doing what he does best


 
lol i passed you a one of the map bookie things when i was getting my ticket lol. unfortunately no i didnt get a change to hop on to bus 3. was on 1 and 2 thought.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

carisma02uk said:


> so how may people have been ill?
> 
> ive been off work since i got back.....
> 
> ...


I reckon it was Paul, he was sneezin good style, im nearly dead, glands swollen up, dizzy as hell, high temperature and aching joints.


----------



## Dropkickmurphy (Sep 3, 2007)

bunch of girls with german man flu :lol2:


----------



## Dropkickmurphy (Sep 3, 2007)

saying that the bottle of JD i got at duty free made me feel bit rough the following morning :whistling2:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Dropkickmurphy said:


> saying that the bottle of JD i got at duty free made me feel bit rough the following morning :whistling2:


Ha! Yeah maybe it was that.
Wo-men with their flu! Pfft!


----------



## jack007 (Apr 27, 2008)

Paul Chase said:


> And looking very sad on the ferry home (or hungry lol)


She certainly did look sad but i think tired like everyone else i went asleep on the ferry.


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

Dropkickmurphy said:


> Thanx James you just put me off my dinner  Jenny (bloodcorn) does look bigger than 3ft on that picture though :lol2:


Thats because I am bigger than 3 foot :bash:


----------



## Dropkickmurphy (Sep 3, 2007)

bloodcorn said:


> Thats because I am bigger than 3 foot :bash:


ok 3ft 1" tut how picky :lol2:


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

bloodcorn said:


> Thats because I am bigger than 3 foot :bash:


i am pretty sure nige was sitting and you were standing on a box :lol2: although you would have needed 2 hands to get that roll away from nige


----------



## danica (Feb 27, 2008)

just pieved off as i couldnt find a cashmachine grrrrrrrrr i even went for a walk round hamm looking for one. so yeah hungry and tired lol


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

danica said:


> just pieved off as i couldnt find a cashmachine grrrrrrrrr i even went for a walk round hamm looking for one. so yeah hungry and tired lol


There was one across the road behind zentralhallen itself :blush:


----------



## danica (Feb 27, 2008)

:censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor:
i asked at the desk and they didnt know where one was!!!! they told me to try the grosery shop!!! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

:censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor:


----------



## salamandra (Aug 7, 2007)

so who is going next year?............im trying to find a friend thats 18 lol coz me mum hates excotics my dad dosnt give a rats bum ............... and im all alone and cant get to hamm :lol2: 

so someone be my friend :whistling2:
im a good boy................i will not die or anything................i promice :2thumb:

ill be 17 when they go grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr i just cant wait :flrt: PWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZ


anyway has anybody got pictures of hamm


----------



## danica (Feb 27, 2008)

awe i'l be your friend : victory:


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

danica said:


> awe i'l be your friend : victory:


is this the stat of a Ki-ora song?


----------



## danica (Feb 27, 2008)

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii heeeeeeeeeeeelp yooooooooooooooooooou caaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyy on!!!!


----------



## Dropkickmurphy (Sep 3, 2007)

more like a westlife song now :lol2:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

A rogue photo I found on my digital camera.
Some people just don't stop eating eh Jon!


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

Sweet the one fat bloke on the table and no food YAY, I count that as a diet


----------



## vikki3683 (May 16, 2008)

I really enjoyed myself. I was downstairs on coach one
Why couldnt you sleep Tim??????????!!!!!!!! LOL
Im definately going to be going again.
Only have one complaint though - Paul - Ive got your blimmin cold!!!!!!!!!!Swollen glands, blocked nose, a dogs bark for a cough............ I definately have the womans version of man flu.


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Arrgghh so i got the man flu off the coach been ill since i got back but being female have to still work while my OH has the erm real man flu off me and has to stay in bed!!!!
lol paula xx


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

vikki3683 said:


> I really enjoyed myself. I was downstairs on coach one
> Why couldnt you sleep Tim??????????!!!!!!!! LOL
> Im definately going to be going again.
> Only have one complaint though - Paul - Ive got your blimmin cold!!!!!!!!!!Swollen glands, blocked nose, a dogs bark for a cough............ I definately have the womans version of man flu.


You shouldn't of got so close to him then lol  

He's fine now though.


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

Faith said:


> You shouldn't of got so close to him then lol
> 
> He's fine now though.


:Na_Na_Na_Na: I'm fine (so far)


----------



## Robk (Feb 3, 2008)

I had a great time on coach1.I got the flu aswell :cussing:

Rob


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

the-tick said:


> Sweet the one fat bloke on the table and no food YAY, I count that as a diet


 
no, it had all gone by the time the photo was taken !

sorry tim, couldnt resist !! :lol2:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Stop it with the flu comments, someone bound to want to sue me :lol2:


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> Stop it with the flu comments, someone bound to want to sue me :lol2:


Wouldnt it be Paul they would need to sue :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a sore throat, I blamed it on the central heating but now I know the REAL truth!


----------



## danica (Feb 27, 2008)

lol i've just come down if a flu to. :blowup: and as if that isnt bad enough my little pewter is after blood!!!! you know those vivisous deadly corns, dancing with death i am


----------

